# Bridging your reins?



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I do that with my leather split reins and my nylon split reins were tied (not like you would tie shoes, but like you would tie a knot with a length of string. Does that make sense?). But you didn't say what your actual problem is, so it's rather difficult to help.


----------



## donatellodemerlieux (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry, i didnt have a problem, i was just wondering if people bridge western reins, like at shows and things?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Oh, sorry. I don't show, so I have no idea. That's just how I prefer to hold my split reins. I usually use the nylon ones tied and carry it between my fingers.


----------



## donatellodemerlieux (Apr 18, 2011)

cool! i tie one set of mine, but they are mainly my trail riding ones, and tying your reins isnt preferred during shows.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I didn't think so.  But I trail ride so I don't have show rules to follow.


----------



## donatellodemerlieux (Apr 18, 2011)

coolio


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

It depends what you're showing in. It can be common to see in snaffle bit classes for young horses. However, anything with a curb and you're required to ride single handed. 

A few people bridge for gaming, but most people ride with short barrel reins as they're easier to handle again for riding single handed.

In general, bridging your reins is for training and not the showring.


----------



## donatellodemerlieux (Apr 18, 2011)

okay, thank you!


----------

